# Tumour on Goldfish?



## Lauashrich (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi there

I'm a new member here, but wanted to ask advice.
We have a 3 year old goldfish who, over the past 6 months, has developed a huge lump on one side. I showed our vet pictures, and he said it looked like a tumour.

The fish is swimming, eating, happily getting by. We have treated the water for fungus, and added in fish biotic tablets. Yet it still grows.

Does anyone have any advice? Or do we just let nature take its course?

Thank you!!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

If it is a tumour it will eventually prove fatal and there is nothing you can do. Whilst the fish is healthy carry on as you are. However I recommend you by some clove oil so that when the time comes and the fish is suffering you can put it humanely to sleep.
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/blog/articles/painful-fish-deaths-you-might-be-guilty


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Is you vet a qualified fish vet? Usually they specialise in exotic pets. If he is, it might be better to get an appointment, either to sort out surgery to remove it, and/or for a biopsy to figure out if it's cancerous. Lumps/tumours have been removed from goldfish in the past, but the cost of surgery can be prohibitive:
http://metro.co.uk/2017/02/08/elder...he-tiny-knife-to-have-tumour-removed-6435913/

(Apologies for the daily Fail article)
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...fish-Nemo-200-surgery-remove-huge-tumour.html

Although not all tumours are fatal, one that size that isn't removed is eventually going to affect the quality of the fish's life.

http://m.petmd.com/fish/conditions/cancer/c_fi_Cancer_and_Tumors?page=1

Fungal treatment isn't going to touch it. Especially not if it's an over-the-counter treatment.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Shubunkin in my pond that has a lump on his tail, which I presume to be a tumour but he is still eating, swimming and generally being fish but he has had his lump for nearly a year now, and I have my clove oil on standby as I'm sure one day it is going to rupture but all the time he is being normal I shall leave him be.


----------



## Bolatito Balogun (Sep 12, 2020)

Lauashrich said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm a new member here, but wanted to ask advice.
> We have a 3 year old goldfish who, over the past 6 months, has developed a huge lump on one side. I showed our vet pictures, and he said it looked like a tumour.
> ...


Hi Laura, I know this is an old post. My goldfish is having the same problem. Please what ended up happening to yours with the tumour?


----------

